# Decor Accents Looms



## cfarris7

Is there anyone out there who has Decor Accents Fine Gauge Hat Looms for sale. I need the Adult Hat Loom and the Women's Hat Loom specifically. If anyone has the whole 7 Loom Set; I would be interested in that for the right price. I know they are now out of business. So, I can't purchase them online.


----------



## babcibert

Have you tried e bay ?????? Hope your days are merry and bright and you have good luck..... Bert


----------



## cfarris7

Yes I have tried EBAY.


----------



## crazyone

Hi Cfarris
Maybe you might try Ravelry they have loom knitting and sock knitting and they have looms for sale also someone might know go into groups or forums.
Hope this helps you
sandy


----------

